# Firestone Bicycle



## dutchertk (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm new here but thought that someone could help me out with identifying this bicycle and maybe give an estimated value. I love the look of vintage bicycles but I really do not know much about them. I have had a hard time finding one on the internet that looks like this one with the tank. Any help is much appreciated! Thanks


----------



## partsguy (Oct 3, 2015)

Got a pic of the chaingaurd side? Could be Monark built.


----------



## dutchertk (Oct 3, 2015)

Thank you for your reply. I did not get a picture of the chain guard side and in hindsight I should have. I might go back tomorrow and look it over again if it is still available. The asking price was $40. I would probably just keep it for myself, just wanted to make sure that it had some kind of value.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 3, 2015)

I'd only buy it if you really like it. These are not very desirable and it would be tough to resell. V/r Shawn


----------



## partsguy (Oct 4, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> I'd only buy it if you really like it. These are not very desirable and it would be tough to resell. V/r Shawn




I agree with Shawn!!


----------



## dutchertk (Oct 4, 2015)

I bought it. The colors are perfect and my 8 yr old daughter loves it just the way it is. She's a little on the short side for the 24" bike this year but wants to save it for next summer.   For $40 I figure even if she changes her mind I could resell it and get something back.


----------



## dutchertk (Oct 4, 2015)

A better picture of the bicycle on the chain guard side. It does say Luxe Cruiser, the rest is worn off. Serial number is C006908  Does anyone know if this bike is from the 50's or 60's? Just curious as my daughter is into the older toys and is excited to ride this bike, just need some new tires. Any info that I can pass on to her is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## dutchertk (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## RustyK (Oct 4, 2015)

Very cool shes off to a good start for $40


----------



## cds2323 (Oct 4, 2015)

I'm so glad you stuck it out and got the bike. Sometimes it's better to do what you like and not rely on others opinions. Although 24" girls bikes have little collectible value to some bike collectors, they do have some value as usable collectibles. My  9 year old son has a 24" tank bike also. We do go on rides.

Your bike was made by HP Snyder and sold by Firestone. The house brand for Snyder was Rollfast. The bike is from the late fifties or very early sixties. Might be 1960 from the serial number, but I'd need to see a photo of it to be sure.

Enjoy the bike, it'll be something your daughter will remember. And it will hold its $40 value.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 4, 2015)

Obviously this bike found the right home. My opinion was that if YOU really liked it to buy it and not to not buy it. There are a lot of folks who come here asking for value solely to to make a buck flipping. This isn't the bike to flip but a bike to be enjoyed by your daughter. Hopefully you can find something vintage for yourself to ride with her. My daughter still rides her '55 Phantom when she visits. Pic is my daughter and me on the inaugural Shelby Invasion Cyclone Coaster ride a few years ago on loaner bikes thanks to John. V/r Shawn


----------



## dutchertk (Oct 4, 2015)

Thank you! I was really only asking for information out of curiosity  My daughter was riding it around this afternoon, it goes and stops just fine. She doesn't even want it cleaned up. For some reason she likes the rust, as she says the rust "makes it look old" ha ha. Awesome pic of you and your daughter....memories is what it's all about


----------



## partsguy (Oct 4, 2015)

Now this is a perfect ending. This bike found the right home for sure! I'm happy for you and your daughter!


----------

